# Nook HD HT programs???



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

So, I finally jumped on the tablet wagon...Does anybody know if there are any Home Theater remote control apps for the Nook HD??..I don't know much about tablets, but is there a place or website that has certain Home Theater control apps??


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I personally have never seen ANY for the nook. most are IPOD or Android based


----------



## pryzwick (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a nook HD+; It is open to the android marketplace, so if your device manufacturer has an android app, you can use it. I have a Yamaha RX-V867 receiver, and the app for it works great. I never looked for a general app, though.


----------



## PC509 (Nov 15, 2012)

If your equipment doesn't have the app to go with it, it may be difficult. AFAIK, the Nook HD doesn't have an IR port, so it wouldn't be much other than a wi-fi remote. 

But, if you don't mind an additional purchase for a Nook HD universal remote (as well as your phone or whatever else - iPhone/Android/PC), the Logitech Ultimate Hub (http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/harmony-ultimate-hub?crid=60) might be a nice option. I've been eyeing this myself for use with an iPad.


----------

